# LED Par 20 lamps strobe



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

I have four LED PAR 20 lamps installed in Halo H-99ICT recessed housings controlled by a Lutron Diva CL dimmer. After the lamps have been off for a period of time and turned on they strobe until you turn the dimmer off and back on or remove one of the lamps. I have replaced the dimmer, adjusted the trim tab on the dimmer and replaced all the lamps with lamps that were working fine in another room. Incandecant lamps work fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

Make sure the dimmer is compatible with the LED lamps. Manufactures usually have a list on their website of dimmers that will work with their lamps.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea, Lutron CL dimmer is supposed to be able to dim LED lamps. The dimmer has a low end trim adjustment and seems to be working with the rest of the lamps in the house. I have about 30 dimmers in the house and the issue is isolated to 4 fixtures in the bathroom. Thinking it might be a bad thermal sensor in one of the cans. Crazy incandescent works fine.....8-/


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Are the lamps in that bathroom a different brand or model? Yes the CL is made for LEDs, but it doesn't get along with some lamps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Had the same problem once, bought the summer from hd, someone swapped a non cl for a cl.


----------

